# Kibble



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I feed Orijen as it's the only high quality kibble available here in NZ (that, and since I found it was in NZ I started stocking it so I get it slightly cheaper! haha)


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Ruby gets Fromm 4 star variety. (currently on Salmon & Veggie)
(I add a little homecooked to it also.)


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Have you read? Dog Food Reviews, Ratings and Comparisons 
Learning loads here, plus food/ingredient reviews.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Penny eats Taste of the Wild.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

We rotate kibble. Mia has done well on Fromm Gold, TOTW Sierra Mountain, and Orijen LBP. Generally, it seems that the higher price foods are worth it - no diarrhea, no gas, less poop. And she likes them nearly as much as she likes a raw meal.


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

Cosmo is on Fromm 4 star - the salmon a la veg variety.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Vasco eats Orijen and/or Acana. I like the quality, and he eats it well.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

All of the dogs here (poodle and non) eat Taste of the Wild.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My favorite kibble that I have tried with my dogs is Acana. My second favorite is Nature's Variety Instinct. 

I tried Innova with Millie for a long time, but it gave her loose stools the entire time.
Wellness made Henry incredibly sick one time, so I won't feed that anymore.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

If you want to learn everything you ever wanted to know about feeding your dog: raw, homecooked, kibble and much, much more, I highly recommend Dogfood Project website. It is a wealth of information and is run by the woman named Sabine who is a registered canine nutritionist (I think that's her title). Here's the website:
The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare?

Another good site for rating dog food, but not as informative is:
Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

All 3 of my dogs eat Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream. I've tried other premium brands, but for the price, this one's a winner!


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine are currently eating Orijen kibble topped with Freshpet Vital. If the Vital wasn't so expensive, I would probably feed that exclusively. I may move towards a Vital and homecooked diet combo.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

georgiapeach said:


> All 3 of my dogs eat Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream. I've tried other premium brands, but for the price, this one's a winner!


Ditto! I will also rotate in the TOTW Lamb formula on occasion.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

We don't have the new TOTW Lamb here yet. I'd like to try it, too.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

georgiapeach said:


> We don't have the new TOTW Lamb here yet. I'd like to try it, too.


I was thrilled to see that it was chicken free so that I could have an alternate protein source in their limited kibble rotation! Pet Supplies Plus gave me a a few sample bags and the dogs love it.


----------

